# [PORTAGE]masked packages (resolu)

## mysix

Je suis toujours dans la phase d'installation, il se trouve qu'il faudrait ou que j'aimerais des outils système très basique.

Donc je lance ma commande : 

```

emerge syslog-ng

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-libs/glib-2.2" have been masked

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request :

- dev-libs/glib-2.22.5 (masked by: EAPI 2)

.

.

.

The current version of portage supports EAPI '1'. You must upgrade to a newer version of portage befor EAPI masked packages can be installed.

.

.

.

(dependency required by app-admin/syslog-ng2.0.10" [ebuild] )

```

Alors en faite j'ai passé toute une après-midi pour essayer de mettre à jour mon portage pour qu'il n'ai plus se problème de EAPI mais en vain.

Vous avez une proposition ? 

MerciLast edited by mysix on Sun Mar 28, 2010 5:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

(et bienvenue sur gentoo et le forum fr ^^)

Bah oui en effet ton portage est outdated - il faut le mettre à jour en premier lieu - qu'as-tu fait exactement dans tes essais ?

En d'autres termes ma question revient à : quelle doc suis-tu ? (quelle methode, version du stage3, etc)

----------

## mysix

J'ai suivis la doc officiel pour l'installation de stage, j'ai pris les dernières versions. La dernière étape que j'ai procédé était la compilation de mon noyau.

Du coup j'ai regardé sur internet un peu partout.

Il faut savoir que durant l'installation je n'ai pas réussi à mettre des mirroirs dans le fichier make.conf, seulement réussi a mettre le SYNC. Par conséquent j'en ai mis qques une manuellement.

Dès le départ j'ai voulu faire un ermerge pour avoir la commande lspci mais sans succès.

Bon j'ai fais un emerge --sync qui a parfaitement marché, mais le emerge portage ne fonctionne pas(masked by EAPI 2).

Idem pour emerge --oneshot portage et emerge -uDpv world.

----------

## boozo

Etrange... si tu as bien pris les dernières versions de stage3 et du snapshot (avec des dates >2009 je veux dire) tu ne devrais avoir ce message-là   :Shocked:   Je viens de parcourir ton autre fil et j'ai un doute

Donne voir le #emerge --info depuis le media d'install et également la version que tu as mise dans l'install fraiche stp

btw, c'est toujours le sysrecuecd qui tourne là actuellement cad tu es encore dans le chroot ou tu as rebooté sur l'install fraîche ?

----------

## mysix

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.32.10-std150-i386 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.32.10-std150-i386 i686 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU Z520 @ 1.33GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 27 Mar 2010 17:15:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Version : Kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10

Ca tourne toujours sur sysrecuecd et je suis actuellement en chroot

----------

## man in the hill

 *mysix wrote:*   

> mais le emerge portage ne fonctionne pas(masked by EAPI 2).
> 
> 

 

Démasque portage

```
echo 'sys-apps/portage' >>/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## boozo

A oué mais là avec un python-2.4 et portage-2.1.4.x c'est normal que çà coince - tu es sur d'avoir la dernière version du sysrescuecd ? j'ai pas vérifié la liste de packages mais c'est pas normal qu'il soit à pas plus haut en version il est très à jour normalement

@man-in-the-hill: amha c'est une mauvaise idée

----------

## mysix

 *Quote:*   

> echo 'sys-apps/portage' >>/etc/portage/package.keywords

 

```
bash: /etc/portage/package.keywords: No such file or directory
```

il existe pas de répertoire "portage" dans /etc...

Mais se trouve dans /usr/portage

Ben je pense avoir pris la dernière version oui.

----------

## mysix

version : systemrescuecd-x86-1.5.0.iso

----------

## boozo

Pas normal... cette version est en python 2.6 et portage 2.1.7.17 - tu es donc dans le chroot et c'est ton stage3 initial qui n'est pas bon   :Sad: 

----------

## mysix

Alors qu'est-ce qu'il se passe pour moi ?

Je recommence da A à Z ?   :Mad: 

----------

## boozo

As-tu pris un de ceux-là ? sinon donne ta version stp 

Attend ! c'est une éventualité selon d'où tu es parti mais minute, y'a toujours des solutions faut juste réfléchir 2 secondes avant de se lancer sur un coup de tête

----------

## mysix

heu j'ai pris ca : http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/releases/snapshots/2008.0/

et ca : http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/releases/x86/2008.0/stages/ pour le stage 3

----------

## boozo

Ouuuh 2008 - c'est vieux vieux !   :Laughing: 

Bon alors laisse moi manger un bout, réfléchir 5 minutes à la stratégie de contournerment voir si c'est plus pertinent que de repartir à cette étape-là et j'éditerai post

----------

## mysix

ok ca marche.

Alors la doc officiel est aussi dépassée   :Laughing: 

Tiré de la doc officiel :

 *Quote:*   

> Choisissez ensuite le répertoire releases/x86/2008.0/.

   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## mysix

Remarque que j'ai sauvegarder tous mes fichiers de configuration et le noyau compilé, alors réinstaller la dernière version va être plus ou moins vite fait...

----------

## boozo

ayé !   :Cool: 

(arf ! bon... re-post alors :/ )

oui et non d'une part quel que soit les distibs la doc la plus à jour est toujours la version anglaise (la française n'étant qu'une traduction gérée par les mainteneurs fr du projet documentation). Quelques fois il y a des gap c'est vrai mais jamais rien de très important ou de critique et d'ailleurs il y a une mention en haut à droite de la page qui précise s'il existe ou non une version plus à jour.

D'autre part à force de détailler pas-à-pas quelques fois on va aussi trop loin... on aurait pu mettre qqch de plus générique genre http://<url_mirror>/gentoo/releases/<arch>/autobuilds/current-stage3/stage3-<arch>-<latest_date>.tar.bz2 c'est vrai ; m'enfin y'a une logique malgré tout... c'est pas trop tiré par les cheveux de chercher une version plus récente avant de télécharger qqch.

Enfin bref, là au point où tu en est de l'install le bénéfice/gain à fixer python, portage, bash, et autres appli systeme versus détarer le dernier stage3 : tu n'y gagnes pas à mon avis.

Sauvegarde si tu veux les fichiers de conf importants que tu as dû modifier genre le make.conf, fstab, .config, ...  et reprends le bon stage3. Détare-le à la racine du chroot (cf. la doc) et vu que tu as déjà fait un --sync sur la version 2008 inutile de toucher au snapshot de portage !

Ensuite reprends l'install à cette étape et remets les fichiers de conf qui manque si besoin.

ps:/ ma belette est en balade ce soir donc /me reste dans le coin en cas de pépins   :Wink: 

----------

## mysix

C'est vrai, mais l'arborescence du site -> http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/releases/x86/autobuilds/current-stage3/?C=N;O=A

est pas très explicite ^^

Bon je vais essayer tous ca ^^

Encore merci

----------

## man in the hill

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Ouuuh 2008 - c'est vieux vieux !  
> 
> Bon alors laisse moi manger un bout, réfléchir 5 minutes à la stratégie de contournerment voir si c'est plus pertinent que de repartir à cette étape-là et j'éditerai post

 

J'ai lu en diagonale désolé !  Faudrait peut-être faire un sticker pour les bons liens et funtoo ...

----------

## boozo

@man : bah j'avais bien compris en te lisant d'où mon édit   :Laughing: 

C'est pas grand chose et la doc team doit être un peu contrainte en ce moment et puis c'est juste le second que je vois qui se râte avec çà - néanmoins j'ai passé un mot là-dessus je verrai en fonction du retour.   :Wink: 

btw, à une époque oui ceux de funtoo c'était pertinent mais actuellement la stratégie de build officiel s'est bien améliorée alors je ne pense pas qu'il faille compliquer (polémiquer?) davantage la compréhension pour les nouveaux arrivants avec ces "subtilités" (ou celles des alternatives à portage, etc ) mais je n'engage que moi sur ce propos.

----------

## mysix

hey hey hey,

Bon alors !

J'ai refais de A à Z pour mon petit plaisir   :Laughing: 

Alors maintenant j'ai bien tous qui est à jour.

Cependant, le mirrorselect n'as pas fonctionner.

Bon je me suis dis pas grave vu que j'en ai mis manuellement.

Mais du coup quand je fais un emerge, maintenant j'ai un autre message d'erreur:

```
Calculating dependencies  .... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/pciutils-3.1.4.tar.gz'

--2010-03-27 23:56:17--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/pciutils-3.1.4.tar.gz

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `distfiles.gentoo.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/pciutils-3.1.4.tar.gz'

--2010-03-27 23:56:17--  http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/pciutils-3.1.4.tar.gz

Resolving www.ibiblio.org... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `www.ibiblio.org'

>>> Downloading 'ftp://atrey.karlin.mff.cuni.cz/pub/linux/pci/pciutils-3.1.4.tar.gz'

--2010-03-27 23:56:17--  ftp://atrey.karlin.mff.cuni.cz/pub/linux/pci/pciutils-3.1.4.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/pciutils-3.1.4.tar.gz'

Resolving atrey.karlin.mff.cuni.cz... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address `atrey.karlin.mff.cuni.cz'

!!! Couldn't download 'pciutils-3.1.4.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4:

```

----------

## boozo

un pb de dns ? ton ping fonctionne en résolution de nom et en ip ?

----------

## mysix

mon ping est ok

----------

## boozo

pas possible çà   :Confused:   i.e. ftp://atrey.karlin.mff.cuni.cz/pub/linux/pci/pciutils-3.1.4.tar.gz çà répond chez moi

Edit: tiens essayes avec ceux-là

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://91.121.125.139/gentoo-distfiles/ http://91.121.125.139/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.cambrium.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ ftp://91.121.124.139/gentoo-distfiles/ http://212.219.56.133/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"
```

----------

## mysix

hum bizarre, en ping ca fonction sinon en wget non   :Confused: 

----------

## mysix

HA HA ! Ca marche   :Wink:   !

Merci pour les sources ^^

----------

## boozo

de rien ^^

Enfin normalement avec i.e. #mirrorselect -s5 -o >> /etc/make.conf tu devrais avoir qqch de mieux pour coller à ce qui y a de plus près/efficace de chez toi

----------

## mysix

oui mais le problème pour je ne sais quel raison, cette commande ne veut rien me donner sauf quand je met l'attribut -r

Je laisse ce topic tant que mon installation n'est pas terminée.

ça m'évitera d'en faire d'autres. Mais honnêtement j'espère sincèrement que ca sera mon dernier poste   :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

-r c'est pour sectionner un mirroir rsync ce qui n'a rien à voir avec les mirroirs distfiles.

Regarde si net-analyzer/netselect est présent chez toi et consulte ton make.conf la sortie par défaut c'est dans le make.conf justement 

Lance #mirrorselect -s5 -o >> test_mirror et attend que le shell te rende la main ; regarde le contenu du fichier test_mirror

```
# mirrorselect -s5 -o >> test_mirror

* Downloading a list of mirrors... Got 268 mirrors.

* Using netselect to choose the top 5 mirrors...Done.

# more test_mirror

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://91.121.125.139/gentoo-distf blahblahblah

```

btw, normalement c'est un fil par pb pour éviter de s'y perdre et pour la pertinence des recherches

----------

## mysix

j'avais fais un -i -o mais il ne voulais pas.

Mais je vais essayer tantôt ta commande.

----------

## mysix

Bon, alors j'ai essayé divers attributs pour mirrorselect dont "mirrorselect -s3 -b10 -o -D >> blablabla"

Mais j'ai toujours ce message d'erreur :

```
* Downloading a list of mirrors...

Error: Could not get mirror list. Check your internet connection.
```

Bon je me dis que ca peut venir de ma connexion alors je test un "ping www.gentoo.org" qui fonctionne très bien.

Du coup j'essaie un "netselect -t -vv www.gentoo.org" Et fonctionne aussi très bien.

Pour m'assurer du bon fonctionnement j'ai fais un "tracepath www.gentoo.org" et fonctionne aussi.

Bon si j'ai la connexion qui fonctionne et qu'il ne peut pas récupérer les listes miroir alors je me suis dis que c'est peut-être 

la version de mirrorselect : Version: 2.0.0 ce qui me semble être la dernière version. Bon alors je le lance avec l'attribut -d

pour le mode débogage et me donne "getlist(): fetching http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors3.xml"

J'essaie sur mon navigateur et ce lien est correct.

Alors d'où vient le problème ?

----------

## boozo

c'est dans le chroot çà ? y'a quoi dans ton /etc/resolv.conf et #ifconfig -a renvois quoi ?

----------

## mysix

Non ce n'est pas encore dans le chroot

/etc/resolv.conf

```
# Generated by dhcpcd from eth0, wlan0

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

nameserver 192.168.1.1

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

```

ifconfig -a

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:8b:ca:43:83  

          inet addr:192.168.1.33  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::223:8bff:feca:4383/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:122177 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:59274 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:175690016 (167.5 MiB)  TX bytes:3978928 (3.7 MiB)

          Interrupt:24 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1161 (1.1 KiB)  TX bytes:1161 (1.1 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:2c:8e:c2:b8  

          inet addr:192.168.1.44  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::224:2cff:fe8e:c2b8/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:291 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:21 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:21406 (20.9 KiB)  TX bytes:2904 (2.8 KiB)

```

----------

## mysix

serait plus facile pour toi avec mon adresse ip et le mot de passe root ? pour le SSH

----------

## boozo

y'a un proxy en frontal ? une règle de parefeu qui bloquerait ? 

vu que tu es sur le livecd tu écris le fichier de sortie ? i.e. /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf ?

vais finir par dreprendre mon sysrescuecd pour tester moi   :Laughing: 

ps:/ ssh-party oué kewl   :Twisted Evil:  mais bon déontologiquement on se le réserve pour les situations de catastrophes généralisées - on se fait çà à plusieurs et on filtre un peu les gens.   :Wink: 

Et pis bon là c'est parceque j'aime bien comprendre que je m'acharne mais c'est une étape un peu facultative tu peux passer avec ce que je t'ai donné et corriger ensuite

----------

## mysix

Ha c'est bon j'ai trouvé, en faite c'est la "transparence IP" de mon routeur que je devais configurer sur le l'ordi portable en question.

J'ai jamais vraiment compris ce que c'était ça, mais maintenant ca fonctionne   :Laughing: 

----------

## mysix

Bon je pense mon dernier petit blème de l'installation ^^

Alors maintenant ca se situe au niveau du Grub

J'ai paramétré manuellement le fichier grub.conf.

Ensuite j'ai voulu faire en automatique alors j'ai tapé : grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda

Mais il ma sortie une erreur qu'il ne pouvait pas lire stage1   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bon alors j'ai voulu faire en manuel : grub-install --no-floppy

Là j'arrive dans le shell de Grub et je tape : root (hd0,0)

voilà la réponse :

```

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub>  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xa

grub>

```

Mais pourtant au début j'avais bien fais : mke2fs /dev/sda1

J'ai par conséquent démonté mon /boot et remonté avec : mount -t ext2 /dev/sda1 /boot

Mais malheureusement sans succès.

----------

## mysix

up   :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

"up" et "résolu"... que croire ?  :Confused: 

----------

## mysix

Le sujet a été répondu, mais vu que ca dérivait de sujet, j'ai alors créer un autre topic.

----------

